# Hi all



## maxer2250 (Mar 9, 2012)

Been looking through this forum for a while now. Some good info and some knowledgeable people on here.  Hope I can contribute in some way. 

About me, 

28 years old
15 years training
5'10" 215lbs ish, 13-14% bf
Former competitive bb thinking of a comeback


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*maxer2250* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome dude!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 9, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!  Real nice forum here.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## EARL (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to meet you.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation.  Are you trying to get lean first?  I am, share your cardio routine if you can.


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 17, 2012)

mateo de la ley said:


> I'm in a similar situation.  Are you trying to get lean first?  I am, share your cardio routine if you can.



First about getting leaner.  I estimated my bf to be a little higher than it is, I'm actually sitting around 10.9 percent.  Checked my bf just last night.  Now I'm more concerned with bringing back all of my previous muscular development overall I'd say. I could, in the past sit around 220lbs at 9% bf in an off-season type situation aas free. So I'm not really worried about gaining or leaning out, one over the other. I can usually manage both simultaneously. As for cardio, at the moment its non existent. But as my weight climbs and I tend to eat more Ill add 15-20 minutes or so on a bike after a few workouts a week. Three or maybe four days tops.


----------

